# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Poezia suedeze në përkthim shqip

## Ullmar Qvick

Në vitet e fundit janë botuar tre libra me poezi suedeze në intepretim shqip. Do të ju jap këtu disa të dhëna për ta.

Anders Johansson: Ora (Klockan). Viti 2002. 109 f. Poezi të përkthyera nga Rizah Sheqiri, poet nga Kosova. Rizai e gjeti librin "Klockan" në bibliotekën e Karlskronës, ku ai jeton, dhe u dashurua pas gjuhës dhe përmbajtjes së këtyre poezive. Ky vëllim mund të blihet tek autori, për një cmim modest. Merrni kontakt me Anders Johansson, tel. 0046-480-876 13, ose me adresë Öhnellsgatan 31, 302 30 Kalmar, Suedi, ose - nëse ju nuk e zotëroni anglishten, me Rizain, tel 0046-455-177 64. 

Pamjet (Nga libri "Ora")

Dikur moti
ëndërroja shkallë të larta, të paqëndrueshme
të zgjatura drejt qiellit.
Tash më afër barit
vras nganjëherë mendjen 
nëse një skeletdruri kah drita
më do dicka mua.

Ndoshta është pamja e një zjarri 
ajo ngrohtësi që cdo njeri
mund ta ndjej për vetvetën.

Nëse mund ta shihte vetvetën nga largësia
dhe t'ia lakmonte vetës atë jetë të jetuar.

------------------------------------------------------

Poezia suedeze - shqip 
Zgjodhi dhe përktheu Shqiptar Oseku
Libri është një antologji e cila edhe përmban pjesë nga poezia bashkëkohore shqipe - suedisht. 
Libri mund të porositet - cmimi është shumë i ulët - nga botuesi  Shefki Oseku, Hamngatan 24, 231 42 Trelleborg, Suedi.
Mjaft prekëse është fakti se libri përmban një letër falënderimi nga Anna Lindh, ministreja e Punëve të jashtme, e cila u vra para një muaji, edhe një falënderim nga kryeministri Göran Persson gjindet në libër. 

Torbjërn Shmidt: Gjuha

Treni kalon një kufi
të gjitha pemët ndërrojnë emër.
Të gjitha pemët, shkurrët, gurët, shtigjet
dhe ngjyrat ndërrojnë emër, të gjitha udhët;
shtëpitë ndërrojnë emër, bari quhet ndryshe,
                                          jo më bar,
uji nuk është më ujë,
toka nuk është më tokë.
Njerëzit pagëzohen sërish
dhe hijet e njerëzve ndërrojnë emër.

Treni hyn në një vend tjetër,
njerëzit marrin emra të ri, gjuhë të re,
të gjithë, me shtëpitë e kafshët e veta
nën qiellin e madh të përhirtë.
Këtu njerëzit e duan njeri-tjetrin
në një gjuhë tjetër.

------------------------------------------------------

Kosovë Rexha-Bala: Poezi suedeze (Antologji)
Viti 2003, 159 faqe. Cmimi 100 kr (11 )
Porosi: Ndërmarrja botuese "Gjon Buzuku", tel & fax 00381- 38 - 516 231. 
Libri përfshin veprat e 26 poetëve nga shekulli XVIII deri te fillimi i shekullit X. Përkthyesi jeton në Suedi që fillimi i viteve '60 dhe filloi me punën e përkthimeve në vitin 1968. 

Harriet Löwenhjelm (1887-1918): Më merr, më përqafo, më përkëdhel ngadalë.

Poezia e saj kuptohet më mirë kur ne dimë se ajo ishte e sëmurë nga tuberkulozi, dhe ajo vdiq në moshë të re.

Më merr - më përqafo - më përkëdhel ngadalë
Më përqafo me kujdes një kohe të shkurtër
Qaj pakëz për faktet kaq të mjerueshme
Më shiko ndjeshëm një cast duke fjetur
Mos u largo prej meje. - Ti do të rrish,
rri derisa unë të shkoj domosdo
Vëre dorën tënde të dashur mbi ballin tim
se vetëm edhe një cast jemi bashkë

Sonte kam për të vdekur. - Një flakë përdridhet
Një mik rri dhe mban dorën time
Sonte kam për të vdekur. - Kë, kë duhet pyetur
ku do të udhëtoj - në cilin vend?
Sonte kam për të vdekur. - Si do të kem guxim?

Nesër mbetet vetëm trupi
i mjerë, i shkretë, i humbur
i cili do të bartet në rrugëtimin e vet të fundit
ku toka do ta përpijë.

--------------------------------------------------------
Më kaq po përfundoj këtë prezantim të vogël. Ju falënderoj për vëmendjen. Poezia na bashkon........

----------


## Ifigjeni

Besoj se duhet ta  dini qe ne shqip ka ardhur dhe nje nga poetet me te medhenj evropiane, madje boterore, i cili eshte suedez, Tomas Transtroemer. Duhet thene pa asnje lloj dyshimi e lekundjeje qe Transtroemer eshte maja me e larte e poezise suedeze. Poezite e tij jane permbledhur ne shqip ne vellimin Perandoria e barit, ne perkthimin e znj. Natasha Lako, nje vellim me mbi 200 faqe, nese s'gaboj. Ky eshte nje botim teper simpatik i shtepise botese Aleph, dhe me nje cmim akoma dhe me simpatik... Perkthyesja per vite te tera ka qene ne Suedi (nuk e di, ne mos gabohem, te me korrigjoje kush, ambasadore e Shqiperise) dhe e njeh shume mire gjuhen suedeze, si dhe poetin personalisht...

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Të falënderoj shumë Ifegjeni për këto të dhëna. Edhe një herë vërtetohet vlera e këtij Forumi. Për librin kushtuar poezisë së Tomas Transtrëmerit nuk dija asgjë. Vërtet, gjatë viteve 90, për arsye të punës së rëndë profesionale, me përkthime praktike për hir të shqiptarëve që gjinden në Suedi, nuk kam ruajtur si duhet kontaktet me intelektualët shqiptar. Me Natasha Lakon jam njohur kur ajo ishte këtu në Suedi, në Ambasadën e Shqipërisë, si bashkëshorte e nëpunësit të Ambasadës Mevlan Shanaj. Unë kam përkthyer disa prej poezive të Natashës - një prej atyre (Pështjellim) është ribotuar në së paku 4 antologji të poezisë këtu në Suedi.... 
Me siguri ekzistojnë edhe përkthime të tjera të poezisë suedeze shqip. Duke qenë se unë tani kam vendosur të forcoj lidhjet me Shqipërinë, ndoshta do të jem në gjendje të jap lajme të reja në këtë fushë në të ardhmen. Po vazhdoj të punoj me letrat e azilkërkuesve, dëftesa, ankesa etj por në marrëdhëniet jashtë punës profesionale jam më i lirë tani, duke qenë se shqiptarët në Suedi, kryesisht kosovarë, tani janë më të ambientuar dhe të sistemuar në shoqërinë suedeze, thjesht ata mund të ecin me këmbët e veta.... 
Disa herë po vras mendjen: Si ka qenë situata e intelektualëve arbëresh pas vërshimit të emigrantëve nga Shqipëria? Sigurisht kanë qenë në situatat e zgjidhjes midis nevojave imediate për përkthyes etj.  etj. dhe punës së tyre për të ruajtur identitetin e tyre kombëtar. Jemi shumë larg kohës kur ardhja e një ekspedite kulturore me studentë nga Kosova u bë frymëzim për intelektualët arbëresh. Për këtë ekspeditë në vitin 1970 më tregoi Kumrije Abrashi nga Mitrovica, motra e kunatit tim, e cila na vizitoi gjatë verës. Ajo tha se vizita e kosovarëve në këtë rast ishte me rëndësi të madhe për zhvillimin e lëvizjes shqiptare në katundet arbëreshe. Për vetëdijen e arbëreshëve të Italisë sigurisht kontaktet me komunitetet e tjera shqiptare ishin shumë me vlerë, gjë që ishte shumë e dukshme në takimet e mia me arbëreshë si në Kosovë  edhe në Shqipëri  në vitet '70. 
Më falni se dola nga tema jonë, por në disa raste këto ndërlikime kulturore (plus dhe minus) më duken si ilustrime të historisë së kulturës shqiptare, ku shohim  nismë, pastaj ndërprerje, pastaj një përpjekje tjetër, por rrallë, shumë rrallë  punë me stabilitet dhe qëndrueshmëri..... Pengesat që janë shkaktuar nga diktatura dhe pastaj kaosi shoqëror kanë krijuar këtë gjendje tragjike.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

ZHGËNJIMI

Ka disa që mendojnë:
Parajsa është shkëlqimi 
i ngjyrave të ylberit,
kompleksi i shijeve
të njerëzimit.
Jo! Në parajsë kam qenë.
Aty duhet të jesh i verbër,
ylber nuk ka.

Një ditë dikush 
më dha për të ngrënë
frutat e hidhura të diturisë.
Dëgjova zërin e tij:
Ha-ha-ha!
Hëngra dhe m'u hapën sytë.
Lëngu më rrodhi në damarë,
zemra m'u mbush me dyshim.
Dhe zoti më dëboi, më hodhi jashtë.

Prej dashurisë së djegur
as zjarr as prush,
vetëm një vijë e hollë tymi
po ngrihet si kokë gjarpëri
nëpër errësire.

Sot po rri në këtë botë të mallkuar
duke bredhur rrugëve si një qen.

Qershor 1984


SYTË E EDITËS

Kur ajo është e qetë -
dhe shumë e qetë qenka -
sytë e Editës janë si dy liqene
me ujë të thellë, të patejdukshëm
Por nëse ajo inatoset?
Besoj se do të na kallin frikën
ata sy si gryka e pushkës
dhe do të vdesim nga bresheri
Prapë, nëse dashurohet?
I mjerë ai që i takon atëherë
Në sytë si puse pa fund
ai do të bie, do të humbet
i mbytur nga dashuria e Editës....

Më 25 prill 1994

Edita, ish-nxënësja ime, shqiptare nga Maqedonia, e rritur
në Beograd, bashkë me prindërit kishte kërkuar leje qëndrimi në Suedi. Me mua si arësimtar ajo filloi të mësonte shqipen si fillëstare.... Familja u dëbua nga Suedia. Më 1 prill 1994 erdha    në fshatin Asamat të Maqedonisë për tu cmallur me këtë familje. Edita 17-vjecare kishte filluar të punonte si frizere.... Pas një jave u ktheva në Suedi; poezinë e shkrova pas kthimit. 


KALLËZIMI I NJË PLAKU NGA PYJET SUEDEZE

Kur n'Aamek u ngula
shumë i varfër isha
as lugë, as pjatë s'kisha
as vorbë për të zier pula.

Por zoti i madh në harrësë s'më la
dhe plot mëshirë sa s'ka
hallet e mia i pa
sa që as bukë s'më dha!

1982


LASHTËSIA SUEDEZE DHE AJO SHQIPTARE

Brenda meje rron një qënie 
prej gjakut dhe prej djersës krijuar
Në këtë qënie rrjedh koha e lashtë
Amanet i saj jam edhe unë

Hej, viking i tmerrshëm
vozitës me shpatë-grabitqare!
Hej, bujk i uritur
nëpër arë me shpinë të kërrusur!

Dicka nga ju kam në zemrën time
Grabitqarin barbar dhe bujkun e urtë
Ju rroni atje të bashkuar
si një qënie e stërlashtë brenda meje

Dhe ti, shqiptar, tungjatjeta!
Gjak i shprishur, gjak i lashtë
Nëpër kontinentet kërkon dicka
Kërkon kthimin në vatrën arbnore

Unë jam suedez, i quajtur "svensk"
stërnip i mbretërisë Svea
Ti je ilir, i quajtur "alban"
Bashkohet emri me ëndrrën shekullore

Shqiptari është ilir
Shqiptari është i lirë!
Ti je i vetmi që e mban lirinë në emrin tënd
Dhe asgjë të mungon më shumë....

Më 18 tetor 1992


Po kërkoj falje për ndonjë fjalë ose shprehje që ndoshta nuk tingëllon si duhet.... por për mua kjo është sfida ultimative.... të shkruaj poezi në gjuhën shqipe... si suedez!

----------


## shigjeta

Mendoj qe eshte nje sfide qe eshte kaluar me sukses  :buzeqeshje: 
Urime Ullmar!

----------


## iliria e para

Lycka till Ullmar!
Te uron nje "bashkombas" i dyfishet.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

KORBI  DHE  KOPSHTARI

Sot, duke shëtitur në pyll dëgjova krakëllimin e korbit
Grumbulli i mbeturinave ende përhap pluhur në World Trade Center
Klithma vaji dëgjohen  në Stamboll, në Irak, në Palestinë
Në oborr të Shtëpisë së Bardhë kopshtari George W. Cjapi 
largon disa shkurre - barërave të këqia ia kthen shpinën 
Konvulsionet e ruzullit ndihen shumë e  më shumë 
Aeroplanet e shpëtimit rrinë në gatishmëri
Alarmet kontrollohen vazhdimisht
Rojat mbikëqyrin rreptësisht vende të gabuara
Marshi i Dollarit po përzihet me Vallen makabre të Politikës
Terroristët hiqen si karafila të kuqe
duke lavdëruar  idealet e Mefistos
Machiavelli  ka drithma gëzimi në varr

Sot duke shëtitur në pyll e dëgjova krakëllimin e korbit
Ai më duket ogurzi
Ndihet se dimri po afrohet

Norrköping më 22 nëntor 2003
Ullmar Qvick

----------


## edspace

Te bukura përkthimet!
Mahnitem gjithnje me njohurite qe ke per gjuhen shqipe. 

Nje korrigjim te vogel per te prishur syrin: 



> Dhe asgjë *s'*të mungon më shumë....

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Shumë falënderime për komentet e tua, si rreth  poezive që kam përkthyer, edhe për mendimet në lidhje me arkivat e kulturës shqiptare!
Besoj se gjithmonë dicka do të vë në dukje se nuk jam shqiptar.... pikërisht ky mohim i dyfishtë (asgjë - nuk, asnjëherë - s' etj) është plotësisht i huaj për ne në gjuhën tonë! Dhe të huajtë të cilët kanë kaluar ndoshta 20-30 vite në Suedi, shumë herë e flasin gjuhën tonë shumë bukur, bile me pak ngjyrim dialektor, dhe vetëm një gjë zbulon se ata janë të huaj: gabimet në renditjen e fjalëve në disa fjali! Kjo dobësi mund të jetë shenja e vetme për mua se ky person është lindur në një shtet tjetër....
Të shkruaj poezi shqip është për mua sfida ultimative në jetë! :djall sarkastik:  
Edi - shpresoj se do të takohemi përsëri në Forumin tonë! Cdo të mirë nga Suedia!
Ullmari

----------


## Fiori

Po lexoj ne perkthimet e tua nje shqipe me te paster se shqipja ime  :buzeqeshje:  Me te vertete urime! 

(_Kam njohur kohet e fundit shume te huaj te cilet jo vetem e dine se ku ndodhet Shqiperia, por ja dine historine dhe zakonet e saj si te ishin shqiptare... Me behet shume qejfi keshtu._)

Me poshte doja te permendja nje tjeter shkrimtar suedez te quajtur Erik Axel Karlfeldt (1864-1931). Nuk e di nese shkrimet e tij jane perkthyer ne shqip, por mbaj mend kur kam lexuar per here te pare shkrimet e tij ka qene sepse isha duke lexuar rreth fituesve te çmimit Nobel per letersi. Karfeldt ishte emeruar si fitues i ketij çmimi ne poezi, ne vitin 1918 po ai e kishte refuzuar per shkak se ne ate kohe punonte si sekretar i komisionit te dhenjes se çmimeve. Me pas ai u dekorua me çmimin Nobel per poezi ne vitin 1931.

Nq se do kishe mundesine, do me pelqente vertet te lexoja ndonje poezi te Karlfeldt ne shqip.


Pershendetje

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Sipas dëshirës të Fiorit po ju jap një poezi të Karlfeltit, _Dina ögon äro eldar_, në interpretimin shqip të Kosovë Rexha-Balës. Forma e poezisë është shumë më e bukur në versionin origjinal; Kosova këtu i ka qenë besnik përmbajtjes, formës jo. 

*Sytë e tu janë zjarre* 

Sytë e tu janë zjarre, e shpirti im është katran dhe rrëshirë
Kthema shpinën para se të digjem përbrenda si furrë thëngjilli!
Jam violinë me t'gjitha këngët e botës ndryrë në kuti
Dhe mund ta lozish si të duash, kur të duash

Kthema shpinën, largohu nga unë!
Dëshiroj të digjem, dëshiroj të ftohem!
Ç'dëshirë, ç'lakmi, as vjeshtë, as pranverë
Ju tela të ngrehur, këndoni n'ekstazë çmendie
Vitet e dashurisë sime në një himn të gëzueshëm

Kthema shpinën, largohu nga unë!
Le të digjemi si një mbrëmje vjeshtore;
Gëzimi i stuhisë përshkon flamurin tonë gjak flamurin flori 
Derisa ndalon e unë të shoh ndaj muzgu të zhduken hapat e tu
Ti, e fundit që më shoqërove për hir të rinisë sime të zjarrtë


Një koment: Suedezët  populli i ftohtë Karlfelt është plotësisht suedez por kjo poezi nuk flet bash për ftohtësi. Edhe u bë këngë dhe me të njëjtin zjarr brenda. Prej popullit të ftohtë

----------


## Fiori

Faleminderit!

Ke te drejte kur flet per formen e poezive te Karlfelt, me sa kam lexuar ka qene besnik i rrimave dhe melodise ne poezi. Pergezimet e mia dhe Rexha Bales per perkthimin.

*Sytë e tu janë zjarre, e shpirti im është katran dhe rrëshirë.
....................
Ti, e fundit që më shoqërove për hir të rinisë sime të zjarrtë.*

Me pelqejne shume poezite e Karlfelt. I kam pas lexuar vetem ne anglisht por ne shqip e paskan me te drejtperdrejte inflyencen. 

Pershendetje perseri!

----------


## selvie

> Sipas dëshirës të Fiorit po ju jap një poezi të Karlfeltit, _Dina ögon äro eldar_, në interpretimin shqip të Kosovë Rexha-Balës. Forma e poezisë është shumë më e bukur në versionin origjinal; Kosova këtu i ka qenë besnik përmbajtjes, formës jo. 
> 
> *Sytë e tu janë zjarre* 
> 
> Sytë e tu janë zjarre, e shpirti im është katran dhe rrëshirë
> Kthema shpinën para se të digjem përbrenda si furrë thëngjilli!
> Jam violinë me t'gjitha këngët e botës ndryrë në kuti
> Dhe mund ta lozish si të duash, kur të duash
> 
> ...


SHume e bukur
Nje koment:SUEDIA -nje vend me klime te ftoht,po ku nuk mungon ngrohtesia

----------

